# Which 32" LCD TV??



## poochpal (22 Oct 2008)

My TV just died so I need to replace it. Would like to buy a 32" LCD but haven't a clue about the different tech specs. Can anyone point me in the right direction? 

Just in case it matters........am using NTL


----------



## Rois (23 Oct 2008)

Samsung Series 4 €579 

I have no affiliation


----------



## Square Mile (23 Oct 2008)

Hi

Dunnes Stores are doing a special on Nordemende TVs for the next few days.  €499 for 32" HD Ready TV with 20% discount paid in Value Club vouchers paid in December.  Total €399.

Offer lasts until Monday, I think.

SM


----------



## gerryp2000 (23 Oct 2008)

Your like me, I haven't a bull's notion either - how as ever;

1) First thing is to ask yourself is how much money you want/can spend and are you bothered about "the best buy" or "highly recommended" ones?
2) Go online to websites such as [broken link removed]  or 
http://www.trustedreviews.com/filte...ter=84&manufacturer=0&submit.x=25&submit.y=10

3) Get quotes from shops and online ( richersounds.ie, pixmania.ie etc)


----------



## gerryp2000 (23 Oct 2008)

Your like me, I haven't a bull's notion either - how as ever;

1) First thing is to ask yourself is how much money you want/can spend and are you bothered about "the best buy" or "highly recommended" ones?

2) Go online to websites such as [broken link removed] 

or 

http://www.trustedreviews.com/filte...ter=84&manufacturer=0&submit.x=25&submit.y=10

3) Get quotes from shops(north & south) and go online ( richersounds.ie, pixmania.ie etc)
I have bought many items online, and have yet to have a bad experience from them.


----------



## davidoco (23 Oct 2008)

LT-32DP8BJsee here http://www.jvc.co.uk/product.php?id=LT-32DP8BJ&catid=100088

Were offering 5 year guarantee

One excellent feature is the volume balance when the ads come on.

Other good ones are 100Hz Clear Motion Drive, picture in picture, decent sound (although obviously nothing on proper home cinema system).


----------



## Jane Doe (23 Oct 2008)

Square Mile said:


> Hi
> 
> Dunnes Stores are doing a special on Nordemende TVs for the next few days. €499 for 32" HD Ready TV with 20% discount paid in Value Club vouchers paid in December. Total €399.
> 
> ...


Don't want to disappoint you but have read nordmende not great tv. Will try to find link

But I do not know much about tellys either


----------



## redstar (24 Oct 2008)

I'm looking for a 32" LCD TV too.

Looks like it'll come down to either  Sony 32W4000 (Full HD) or Panasonic LZ85F (100Hz Full HD). Might wait until Dec/Jan, though. Their prices have been falling steadily since the summer....


----------



## poochpal (24 Oct 2008)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I had a look at some tv's yesterday and asked a few questions. From the info I got, it would appear that in order to get  good picture quality, I need to buy HDMI leads ( €100  ) and a new DVD recorder with HDMI slot to complete the package 

So, I think I will wait until after Christmas and hope I get a good deal.
Have ressurected an old TV from the bedroom to keep me going. Hope I resist temptation


----------



## Gondola (25 Oct 2008)

Got on to Dunnes' webpage and I cannot see the Nordmende TV offer. Was it perhaps one of the past week-ends?


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2008)

I know this is anecdotal but a friend of mine works for Philips in Holland in an R&D department checking out the competition and it is his opinion that Samsung are far and away the best consumer electronics company in the world. He said that they left Sony behind about 5 years ago.
I am biased as I have three Samsung TV’s (2 x 42” and 1 x 32”) and I think they are great (looks and function).


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2008)

Gondola said:


> Got on to Dunnes' webpage and I cannot see the Nordmende TV offer. Was it perhaps one of the past week-ends?



I know this is anecdotal but a friend of mine works for Philips in Holland in an R&D department checking out the competition and it is his opinion that Samsung are far and away the best consumer electronics company in the world. He said that they left Sony behind about 5 years ago.
I am biased as I have three Samsung TV’s (2 x 42” and 1 x 32”) and I think they are great (looks and function).


----------



## Jane Doe (26 Oct 2008)

Jane Doe said:


> Don't want to disappoint you but have read nordmende not great tv. Will try to find link
> 
> But I do not know much about tellys either


This is the one I saw in Dunnes today. The one last time I posted was a diferent Nordmendemodel . It is in their halloween catalog

 [broken link removed]

Sorry for any confusion. Might buy this seems OK to me but I do not know much


----------



## gebbel (26 Oct 2008)

Jane Doe said:


> This is the one I saw in Dunnes today. The one last time I posted was a diferent Nordmendemodel .



It doesn't matter what model that Nordmende manufacture. The chances are that you are buying complete and utter rubbish. 


> I very recently purchased a Nordmende 32" LCD and was disgusted to find streaking, uneven backlight and other flaws with my first LCD TV purchase.



Couldn't find any official reviews but the above quote is from somebody who bought one of these on Amazon. Personally, I would go the extra few hundred quid, and buy off a reputable manufacturer.


----------



## gebbel (26 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> I know this is anecdotal but a friend of mine works for Philips in Holland in an R&D department checking out the competition and it is his opinion that Samsung are far and away the best consumer electronics company in the world. He said that they left Sony behind about 5 years ago.
> I am biased as I have three Samsung TV’s (2 x 42” and 1 x 32”) and I think they are great (looks and function).



From my extensive research on the best LCD TV's around, I would rate the best manufacturers in the following order:

1. Panasonic
2. Sony
3. Samsung
4. Toshiba
5. Philips

Panasonic LCD's have consistently achieved the _Which.co.uk _Best Buy listings. I don't own one myself, but have seen them in action and I have no doubts on why they deserve this. The W4500 LCD series recently released by Sony has been also achieving rave reviews. The deepest blacks ever seen on an LCD, 100hz processing for smoother motionflow and vibrant colours are all I have read on avforums.com since the release. Samsung also have a decent enough track record but their flagship A656 series with 100hz processing did not achieve universal good reviews, due in part to the very reflective screen which many users found really annoying when watching TV during the day. If you buy from one of the above 5 manufacturers however, you should be ok with what you get.


----------



## Jane Doe (26 Oct 2008)

gebbel said:


> It doesn't matter what model that Nordmende manufacture. The chances are that you are buying complete and utter rubbish.
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any official reviews but the above quote is from somebody who bought one of these on Amazon. Personally, I would go the extra few hundred quid, and buy off a reputable manufacturer.


 
And  http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=55184816 is from people happy with Normende??


----------



## gebbel (26 Oct 2008)

Jane Doe said:


> And  http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=55184816 is from people happy with Normende??



From the thread you quoted:



> Not sure I would touch Normende -I picked up the 32" a while back and it was pretty poor. Also the Powercity staff were useless. My opinion is avoid. The screen flickered in 1080i badly, and the blacks were as white as me. I took it back 3 times for the engineers to sort, the staff were no help and the engineers did nothing. In the end I had to force them to give me my money back.


OK so some people were happy but the above purchaser obviously was not. An LCD TV should not be a short term investment. As such, it makes sense to get a good kit from a reputable manufacturer. Nordmende are not recognized as being such. There are very good deals out there on decent sets. I would suggest you should focus on one of the 5 models I referred to earlier in this thread.


----------



## Jane Doe (27 Oct 2008)

gebbel said:


> From the thread you quoted:
> 
> OK so some people were happy but the above purchaser obviously was not. .


You find unhappy customers in all brands. Is everyone who bought one of the ones you mentioned 100% happy. No bad reviews-ever?
I do not say NM is good, I don't know but it is not bad all the time. Anyway if the Dunnes stores one fails they will have to refund
And you put Samsung at 3 while near everyone else says its number one. So it is very much an opinion and a subjective experience and view.i would tend to think Sony would be best as I am typing this on a sony laptop and have a sony music centre.

All models ahave some shortcoming and no matter what one is bought there will be someone who says their fave one is better


----------



## gebbel (27 Oct 2008)

Jane Doe said:


> All models ahave some shortcoming and no matter what one is bought there will be someone who says their fave one is better



OK that may occassionally be the case. I am only trying to guide you based on my experiences. All I am saying is that I would not buy a Nordmende LCD and I would advise others to do the same. I can appreciate the temptation with the low price, but it is that price for a reason. Good luck whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Jane Doe (27 Oct 2008)

gebbel said:


> OK that may occassionally be the case. I am only trying to guide you based on my experiences. All I am saying is that I would not buy a Nordmende LCD and I would advise others to do the same. I can appreciate the temptation with the low price, but it is that price for a reason. Good luck whatever you choose to do.


 


> I am only trying to guide you based on my experiences.


I apreciate that and was not having a go at you. 


> Good luck whatever you choose to do


Thanks


----------



## poochpal (5 Dec 2008)

I ended up buying a Panasonic 37LZD80 and I love it!!! Only gaff I made was I bought it in HN and they don't give the extended five year warranty  - should have gone elsewhere.


----------

